# SHOW YOUR ART!



## Jiray4 (Apr 28, 2020)

Here you can share your paitings, music, poems, whatever involves art.

Anything that you created and want to share with the comunnity.

I will start showing a little clip of one of my paintings.






Keep the symphony going!!


----------



## genG (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey Jiraya! Such a nice piece of art dude! woooww

I did a painting on my surf board using Posca paint markers. It was just something to pass time... nothing serious

I work as mechanical engineer!


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 28, 2020)

genG said:


> Hey Jiraya! Such a nice piece of art dude! woooww
> 
> I did a painting on my surf board using Posca paint markers. It was just something to pass time... nothing serious
> 
> ...


Thats awesome friend! I A huge Bud on your board hahahaha.

I love surfing yo

I used to work as a professional skateboarding photographer this was 2015 I think...


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 30, 2020)

Dry finish painting. already in the studio!


----------



## MoMoGrows (May 3, 2020)

Some of my wife's art work. Some of my doodles are in a couple other threads here. I haven't been drawing much lately. Well I do have some newer stuff actually, just gotta find it.


----------



## Jiray4 (May 3, 2020)

MoMoGrows said:


> Some of my wife's art work. Some of my doodles are in a couple other threads here. I haven't been drawing much lately. Well I do have some newer stuff actually, just gotta find it.View attachment 4554153View attachment 4554154View attachment 4554155View attachment 4554156View attachment 4554157


nice colors bro. what is it? acrylic?


----------



## MoMoGrows (May 3, 2020)

Acryllic, yes.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Jiray4 (May 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4554418


woooww, beautifull! the mix of textures, technics, reminds me alex gray a little bit. the skull reminds me the Off Spring (band) logo.


----------



## Jiray4 (May 6, 2020)

Sending good vibes to my fellow growers trough art and music


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2020)

genG said:


> Hey Jiraya! Such a nice piece of art dude! woooww
> 
> I did a painting on my surf board using Posca paint markers. It was just something to pass time... nothing serious
> 
> ...


Nice twist on 80's serpent scale tat art. Evolution is something to behold.


----------



## nostril (May 17, 2020)

Western Trip!


----------



## Jiray4 (May 17, 2020)

nostril said:


> Western Trip!View attachment 4568290


wowwww. just love it


----------



## Jiray4 (May 17, 2020)

Jah love protect us...


----------



## nostril (May 18, 2020)

Thanks! Here's a 420 piece Toro & Hare Design made, little late, but still dank >.>


----------



## Rckola (Jun 3, 2020)

recently got the new iPad and I’ve been doodling this thing is amazing


----------



## Rckola (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Rckola (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Jiray4 (Jun 8, 2020)

Rckola said:


> View attachment 4584080


thats awesome dude!


----------



## Rckola (Jun 8, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> thats awesome dude!


Thanks man! Your photos are dope!


----------



## nostril (Jun 12, 2020)

The Dark Horse >.>


----------



## Jiray4 (Jun 13, 2020)

nostril said:


> The Dark Horse >.>
> 
> View attachment 4593531


thats dope man... you r talented!!!


----------



## Nexxus1040 (Jun 23, 2020)

New kind of artform for weed. And the best trip video music art ive experienced. Paired with a tahoe and skywalker kush mix . And awesomeness.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

So I'm looking to start up a melodic death metal band with a couple buddies right? Some really radical, revolutionary shit with sick galloping riffs and blast beats. With the isolation of this pandemic I'm gonna work on cultivating my talents on bass guitar and death growling. I know basically fuck-all about actual music theory, but nevertheless we'd be lucky to put out a demo tape before the year is out. I created our first t-shirt design in Adobe Photoshop, and I must warn you it is edgy AF...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 1, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> So I'm looking to start up a melodic death metal band with a couple buddies right? Some really radical, revolutionary shit with sick galloping riffs and blast beats. With the isolation of this pandemic I'm gonna work on cultivating my talents on bass guitar and death growling. I know basically fuck-all about actual music theory, but nevertheless we'd be lucky to put out a demo tape before the year is out. I created our first t-shirt design in Adobe Photoshop, and I must warn you it is edgy AF...
> View attachment 4610678


Edgy? Or vulgar?


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 1, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Edgy? Or vulgar?


Honestly, I'm OK with both. The band is meant to provoke Christian conservative butthurt, therefore the image of a fetal Christ impaled on the bayonet of a Mosin-Nagant rifle should definitely do the job. I'm thinking that when we finally get up and running, we'll donate the proceeds from this shirt's sales to Planned Parenthood.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 6, 2020)

Some exciting new shit is developing... the logo for my death metal band is done and paid for. While I didn't design it obviously, I did update our first t-shirt design and create the covers to our first two releases. Now, to write and record some actual music... we're hoping to shit out our first demo tape by year's end.


----------



## Jiray4 (Jul 13, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> Some exciting new shit is developing... the logo for my death metal band is done and paid for. While I didn't design it obviously, I did update our first t-shirt design and create the covers to our first two releases. Now, to write and record some actual music... we're hoping to shit out our first demo tape by year's end.
> View attachment 4616010
> View attachment 4616007
> View attachment 4616009
> ...


dig it. 
Im a huge fan of metal, mostly alternative metal like tool. Actually Tool is my favorite band !


----------



## Jiray4 (Jul 13, 2020)

Alex Grey (check more from him) one of my favorite artists from nowadays.


this is the Tool album cover but in BW


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 13, 2020)

Took a leaf from my first grow and framed it


----------



## nostril (Jul 15, 2020)

The Gardener


----------



## Jiray4 (Jul 19, 2020)

nostril said:


> The Gardener
> 
> View attachment 4625061


yo nostril check your inbox


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 19, 2020)

Great thread, thanks to all the folks willing to put their air out there to be seen and enjoyed!


----------



## nostril (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## nostril (Jul 25, 2020)

Going Green


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 25, 2020)

dope ass art nostril


----------



## nostril (Aug 2, 2020)

Pioneer Spirit


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 2, 2020)

nostril said:


> Pioneer Spirit
> 
> View attachment 4642028


nice man


----------



## nostril (Aug 10, 2020)

Smoke Break


----------



## nostril (Aug 21, 2020)

Wilderness


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 22, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> So I'm looking to start up a melodic death metal band with a couple buddies right? Some really radical, revolutionary shit with sick galloping riffs and blast beats. With the isolation of this pandemic I'm gonna work on cultivating my talents on bass guitar and death growling. I know basically fuck-all about actual music theory, but nevertheless we'd be lucky to put out a demo tape before the year is out. I created our first t-shirt design in Adobe Photoshop, and I must warn you it is edgy AF...
> View attachment 4610678


Not edgy. I know you were going for disturbing or edgy, but.... meh. I did 2 tours in Afghanistan, 1 in Iraq, spent 9 months in the former Yugoslavia and 6 months in Somalia. This was something I've seen before breakfast on a Sunday. Shock art only effects the weak of mind or spirit, is that your bands target audience?


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 22, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> Some exciting new shit is developing... the logo for my death metal band is done and paid for. While I didn't design it obviously, I did update our first t-shirt design and create the covers to our first two releases. Now, to write and record some actual music... we're hoping to shit out our first demo tape by year's end.
> View attachment 4616010
> View attachment 4616007
> View attachment 4616009
> ...


Now these Russian themed ones are sharp. I like them alot. How much for a t-shirt and how i get one?


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 24, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Now these Russian themed ones are sharp. I like them alot. How much for a t-shirt and how i get one?


Unfortunately we don't have any tangible merch printed yet, but I won't hesistate to let you know once we do!


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 24, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> Unfortunately we don't have any tangible merch printed yet, but I won't hesistate to let you know once we do!


Let me know... seriously.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Aug 24, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Shock art only effects the weak of mind or spirit, is that your bands target audience?


"Art should disturb the comfortable and comfort the disturbed." Our basic "mission" is to trigger reactionaries and Karens so hard that they hopefully scream themselves into a stroke.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 30, 2020)

Fast tags


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 31, 2020)

CannaOnerStar said:


> Fast tags
> 
> View attachment 4669671


dope


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Sep 17, 2020)

In the freakshow jungle


----------



## Halman9000 (Sep 18, 2020)

Some of my work . The colored ones are pencil colored in with standard Crayons .
Halman9000


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 19, 2020)

I spent waaaaay too much time and effort creating this meme to show my "loadout" choices for a hypothetical global revolution... 'CAUSE THIS TIME IT'S FUCKIN' WAAAAAAAAAAAARRR


and the clean template:


----------



## RonnieB2 (Oct 18, 2020)

I make custom cars


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Just pulled this out from 20 years ago. Fine point stiple from my third shift days.


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 13, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 14, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## Kindbud421 (Nov 14, 2020)

Here’s something I started for a friend, but he’s left his mortal coil behind...I also tattoo...


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Nov 14, 2020)

Rckola said:


> View attachment 4584081


This is to close, needs to be 2 metre's apart.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Nov 14, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> dig it.
> Im a huge fan of metal, mostly alternative metal like tool. Actually Tool is my favorite band !


Same here! Love me some right in two or Rosetta stoned!


----------



## Kindbud421 (Nov 14, 2020)

19-Sean-86 said:


> This is to close, needs to be 2 metre's apart.


Lmfao!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 14, 2020)

I work in a hospital and outside during the pandemic this appeared, made by local kids. Thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## Smokey-joe (Nov 14, 2020)

Picked up the pencils again after a good 8 years. Still got something there


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 14, 2020)

Smokey-joe said:


> Picked up the pencils again after a good 8 years. Still got something thereView attachment 4742854


That's amazing work man.


----------



## Pseudobotany (Nov 14, 2020)

Smokey-joe said:


> Picked up the pencils again after a good 8 years. Still got something thereView attachment 4742854


The silence after the mic is dropped.... Very nice work.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 14, 2020)

just wanna say Bob Ross is a legend


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 14, 2020)

Smokey-joe said:


> Picked up the pencils again after a good 8 years. Still got something thereView attachment 4742854


Props on the realism. Still working on black and white shading. Love it. Know what it takes. And you took it at birth.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokey-joe said:


> Picked up the pencils again after a good 8 years. Still got something thereView attachment 4742854


So good it looks like a photo.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Nov 15, 2020)

Smokey-joe said:


> Picked up the pencils again after a good 8 years. Still got something thereView attachment 4742854


Very nice!


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 19, 2020)

I used a free online photo editor to manipulate a photo I took with my computer's built in camera .

Title : Can you give me a " What What ? "





Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 25, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 25, 2020)

Second press puck ink blot fridge art. Fun stuff. And interactive. 

Just a laugh and wish to all for a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 25, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Nov 25, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 26, 2020)

Logo for a future "crust crunk" project I hope to start... some real psychotic, dirty, jumpdafuckup shit. That won't be for a whiiiiiille down the line tho, and this band logo is definitely WIP, seeing as it's mostly just ripped off from the Rockstar game _M A N H U N T. _SMH


----------



## nostril (Nov 29, 2020)

Smoke Break!


----------



## MrMarshall (Nov 30, 2020)

Here's a few oil paintings I painted back in the 90s. The originals are the work of legendary artist Frank Frazetta. They were painted on 18"x24" stretched canvas.


----------



## MrMarshall (Nov 30, 2020)

Some digital art 2D and 3D I've made: SciFiGuy and BeforeTheStorm are Photoshop work. The other three are 3D rendered art.


----------



## MrMarshall (Nov 30, 2020)

Smokey-joe said:


> Picked up the pencils again after a good 8 years. Still got something thereView attachment 4742854


Very nice work man! I've tried pencil with little success, I'm way happier with oil on canvas or digital.


----------



## MrMarshall (Nov 30, 2020)

Here was the last Frazetta I did, it's also oil on canvas 18x24. It's called Atlantis, probably my favorite.


----------



## nostril (Dec 1, 2020)

Sasquatch!


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 1, 2020)

nostril said:


> Sasquatch!
> 
> View attachment 4756963


I definitely dig your work! Should be on t-shirts. Not just this one but all I've seen so far!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 1, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> View attachment 4757366
> 
> And i've been trying to master the shuttle weave View attachment 4757371


Great to see a fellow fly tying fool. Only a few on hand. Definitely an art. Rip some lips. Peace.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 1, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> View attachment 4757366
> 
> And i've been trying to master the shuttle weave View attachment 4757371


That's some talent right there, fly tying is difficult!


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 2, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## pahval (Dec 5, 2020)

wow nice work nostril... i used to do drawings, i did about 50-80 of them, i gave them all away to my friends... i found some of the work:




sorry for the bad quality, i usually took a pic only to ask ma ppl do they want them



i also used to do a lot of doodles and fast art installations wherever i would go and get creative wave, i have only 2 pics of those:



i usually dont keep them as i say goodbye to any work i do, but thanks to our best spying friend google pictures i was able to find these...


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 15, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 17, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 18, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## Pparker88 (Dec 18, 2020)

Thought I’d contribute


----------



## Pparker88 (Dec 18, 2020)

Here’s a few more


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 19, 2020)

Original Image from Amazon original show sci fi The Expanse 



Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 30, 2020)

Halman9000


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 30, 2020)

boss art


----------



## Halman9000 (Dec 31, 2020)

One of the reasons I made custom porch screen pots is to be able to make soil very fluffy again , after soil settles down and becomes too dense for roots to penetrate downwards . Periodically I have to squeeze in and up , below the root zone , so that the root zone and top of soil returns to the original very fluffy state that it was originally in the beginning of planting small seeds of Wildflower . Wildflower seeeds are very small and require very very fluffy soil in order for the very small weak tap roots to grow down and out and not die . The drawback of this custom screen pot exposes soil to too much air that comes in through the screen on the sides of the pot , which kills roots eventually . This forces me to water from the sides . The soil is prefertilized coco coir and 20 % perlite , so I also spray sides with Nitrogen Urea mixed with water , to provide energy to plant and prevent excessing air to reach the roots through the screen .

Too return root zone and top of the soil I tilt the pot 45 degrees to sideways and squeeze the bottom of the flexable screen pot . I work the soil up and the tilt of the pot makes it easier to work the soil at the bottom of the pot , upwards towards the top . The result is to make the top half of the soil back to a very fluffy state . Eventually , my long term goal is to find a method in larger containers to keep the soil in the root zone in a very fluffy state . Maybe I can placd a piece of plastic over the top of the soil and turn a one gallon pot almost sideways and squeeze the soil at the bottom and work the soil up . In other words I will built one gallon or two gallon pots out of porch screen and use the same method I used on the smaller 12 ounce pots , to keep the soiil very fluffy in the root zone . Does turning a larger pot upside down work ? If i create a jig to prevent soil from falling out of the pot ? I guess so .

Halman9000


----------



## Halman9000 (Jan 2, 2021)

Halman9000


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Medskunk (Jan 9, 2021)

Not a painter but this is my supergirl. Was... yeah


----------



## nostril (Jan 31, 2021)

The Workshop!


----------



## nostril (Feb 3, 2021)

The Elder Tree


----------



## Pparker88 (Feb 3, 2021)

nostril said:


> The Elder Tree
> 
> I love Your art style
> 
> View attachment 4815173


----------



## nostril (Feb 7, 2021)

Riper Wisdom


----------



## Pparker88 (Feb 8, 2021)

What happens when Disneyland is closed for business? Lol


----------



## nostril (Feb 9, 2021)

Super vibrant & bold design we came up with


----------



## Green_Alchemist (Feb 11, 2021)

Misfits wall piece. Getting back into art again


----------



## nostril (Feb 14, 2021)

Wanted


----------



## nostril (Feb 16, 2021)

High Victorian Style!


----------



## nostril (Feb 18, 2021)

A Smoke, Sir?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 18, 2021)

brewing is an art


----------



## nostril (Feb 19, 2021)

Best Buds


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 19, 2021)

nostril said:


> The Workshop!
> 
> View attachment 4811972


Nice works. You and the Graffix got me playing with color. Cartoons ruining my pencil work. So hats off to you. And any idea where I can find pre 93" standard 2B pencils? Faber Castell if possible. My weapon of choice. 

Keep posting. I picked my pad up again. TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife . I scribbled this practice piece out for you after the wake and bake this morning. Not my medium of choice and in a hurry. LOL. But you have 2 pics in my sketch pad now. 
TY for keeping me company the past week. I appreciate it. Tried to return some time and a grin or two.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Hell yeah I'm loving it that is awesome and you also helped me out @MICHI-CAN so anytime my friend well I would like to call you friend and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and pup


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

I love skulls but can't draw them for life of me lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hell yeah I'm loving it that is awesome and you also helped me out @MICHI-CAN so anytime my friend well I would like to call you friend and as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and pup


What did I do to prevent the esteemed title? I think we passed that stage already. LOL. I have your back from way out here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I love skulls but can't draw them for life of me lol


Easy 3 circles and divided oval. Build from there. I lost my touch. I'll get some pencils with fine grind consistent lead when I can travel for fun again. Wish I had something from years ago in pencil. Was pretty good once upon a time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Just being you man


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Ha ha ha ha and that is why I can't draw skulls at one time he saids


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha ha and that is why I can't draw skulls at one time he saids


Dropped my pencils and pads when my wife got pregnant. Overtime went to overdrive. This thread got me to pull the last sketch pad out again.


----------



## Green_Alchemist (Feb 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Dropped my pencils and pads when my wife got pregnant. Overtime went to overdrive. This thread got me to pull the last sketch pad out again.


Good to hear you picked it back up, Can’t wait to see your future work too eh! 
Love the style


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

That is great well hopefully it will continue to be able inspir you


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Green_Alchemist said:


> Good to hear you picked it back up, Can’t wait to see your future work too eh!
> Love the style


It is part of me. TY. Not real happy with my heavy mitts I seem to have developed in the past 17 years. A bit of praise is motivational. And I'm having fun with elementary dollar store goodies.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is great well hopefully it will continue to be able inspir you


My friends get the creativity going here. And I have a bad habit of illustrating offensive situations as humor. Plenty here to start a fire. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

I might've shownyou these some of the last thing I did before my daughter pasted


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I might've shownyou these some of the last thing I did before my daughter pasted View attachment 4833472View attachment 4833477


You're a dirty old man. LMAO. But a distinct syle. And I'm impressed. Stop putting yourself down. I can't do colors unless on a commercial scale at 3000 PSI. I can't match yours. Faces kill me too. Even Anime. Glad masks and wild make up are the norm or I never could do the few I have done. LOL. Raise that hooka then settle in and just doodle. Another good job soon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Ssh don't tell anyone


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ssh don't tell anyone


I better repack that bowl I posted this morning so I forget. Just took last hit a few minutes ago. Just remembered. I have old timers. Give me a minute. I'll forget.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

What that ok what were we talking about ha ha ha you might want to


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Sorry about that had to run over to my son's there furnace went out to night the circuit board went out


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry about that had to run over to my son's there furnace went out to night the circuit board went out


You had a spare? I hope they got heat now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

No I do not and they don't it's dropping down to the 20's tonight


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No I do not and they don't it's dropping down to the 20's tonight


FORGET ME.Take care of them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

We got them set for the night we will hit it tomorrow


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Would not be home if they were not safe or they would be here for you with us I tried to get them to come over but he is my son ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Would not be home if they were not safe or they would be here for you with us I tried to get them to come over but he is my son ha ha ha ha ha


As I thought. Proper values. Hope it goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

It is an older Kenmore like 2004 I believe so if we can find the part should be good if not well that could be a nightmare


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

I coughed and my rib is clicking again. Got greedy on my hit. LOl. So to get the thread back on track, I made you basic art lesson. 3 birds one stone. 

The free lesson on a basic. Break objects down into basic shapes. Use stick figures or wire frame to get your pose. Add the shapes and layer to the detail you desire. 

Skull quickie. Base for hundreds of kinds of heads. But simple.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is an older Kenmore like 2004 I believe so if we can find the part should be good if not well that could be a nightmare


My old furnace plugged the condensation tube on the humidifier and fried the transformer. Was easy to find the parts. If you do it. Take pics before start or remove any wires. And cut the power. At panel and buss fuse on furnace conduit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

This is what I like to work with


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> This is what I like to work with View attachment 4833617


I was on a calligraphy for a while. Close as I get. I be thinning the ink and feeding it to my airbrush now. Another skill in progress. I see half full bottles. You doodle more than stated. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes a little have nothing to show most of it is in the garage right now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

The last airbrush I had was a Vega 2000


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes a little have nothing to show most of it is in the garage right now


I really want to carve again. It never feels like work. And days just go poof. All my carvings are gone as well. I just have a thing for depth and 3D.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The last airbrush I had was a Vega 2000


Not familiar. I have my Badger from the 80's and a mid range Paasche from the early 90's. And a disposable Chiwanese that is actually really smooth.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Ya the Vega is from I believe the late 90s


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

To tell the truth headed t-shirt stand on the Carnival Myers International


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ya the Vega is from I believe the late 90s


They are all hand eye execises. And a cheap one will develop better skills in reality. Then pick up a cadillac. Wow.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> To tell the truth headed t-shirt stand on the Carnival Myers International


I can't do it for money or with a commitment to anyone but myself or persons of value to me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

What do you like to carve love working with wood


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

It was mostly names and some stencil work it was easy money


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What do you like to carve love working with wood


Wood, soap, plaster(Made D&D character molds in the real early eighties) and anything soft but stable.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

And for a wet t-shirt contest you'll get the shirt for free


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It was mostly names and some stencil work it was easy money


I sold flash art to a couple tatooist I was friends with for about a year. Good mony. My own quota. But 100+/month lame 2D cartoons burned me out fast. And was stupid easy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

The type of Blade you like to use


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The type of Blade you like to use


I'm a redkneck remember. Pocket knife, break point Olfa knife, X-acto sets, cheap small chisel set and misc B.S.. Llove my dremels now. 4.5" grinder and chain saw if playing with large firewood. Always making art. Just cutting campfire wood is long since boring.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Aw man I was hoping that you would say that ha ha ha man after my own heart well maybe I should put these to useinstead of just looking at them


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

And I use 18 gauge electric fencing wire for my chain mail


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aw man I was hoping that you would say that ha ha ha man after my own heart well maybe I should put these to useView attachment 4833638instead of just looking at them


I can now. Had the graphite set. Should try these plastic things I'm playing with. My weapon of choice is honestly a standard 2B by Faber Castell. The ones we used in school. I just drew in class. Aced or close all my tests and exams. Most teachers let me after a while. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I use 18 gauge electric fencing wire for my chain mail


What???


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Chainmail armor of the knights


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

I hate wire. Especially the electric kind.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Chainmail armor of the knightsView attachment 4833639


Man I give you credit. That is dedication.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

A piece of Japanese chainmail


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A piece of Japanese chainmailView attachment 4833640


I would love to forge a few blades. Got to crank my dad"s Buffalo Forge when I was a kid. 

So just collecting or building full suits?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Ok one more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

So you're dad owned a forge how cool is that I have forged one sword and a few knives railroad spike knives


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

The top is 16 penny nails


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So you're dad owned a forge how cool is that I have forged one sword and a few knives railroad spike knives


I was young. Small thing. But true coal forge. He did wrought iron scroll work to pay for it and a couple throwing knives. Then mom went astray they got divorced. All good. Made for my BFE upringing and instincts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

With good old-fashioned Mississippi mud and sand for my cast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Bricks dirt wood pallet and a Shop-Vac was my Coal Fire Forge


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> With good old-fashioned Mississippi mud and sand for my cast


I cast a few things in hot metals class in high school. And why aren't kids learning life skills and trades any longer? I carved a blank of a Bud Man from plaster. Came out nice. Teacher judged the work then. Not content.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bricks dirt wood pallet and a Shop-Vac was my Coal Fire Forge


Cinder block rocket stove and shop vac when I had to straighten sone 3/8" flat stock here. Centuries old. Who can do it anymore? LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

They've got an app for that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

It's one way I make money over the summer is straightening lawn mower blades


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They've got an app for that


Lipos don't burn that hot or long.LMAO!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's one way I make money over the summer is straightening lawn mower blades


I forgot about that job. Kid ran over the trampoline foot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Ribs don't do that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ribs don't do that


They used to. Not anymore. Not sure if you meant kids or ribs. Answered both in case.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

LMAO


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Do either of us sleep? I miss the pretty pictures there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Yup I think that the day has caught up with me going to try and lay me head down you have a great rest of the morning get some rest as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Cat nap at best


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yup I think that the day has caught up with me going to try and lay me head down you have a great rest of the morning get some rest as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Rest well.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 22, 2021)

Hit you up in a few hours


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cat nap at best


Yep. 5-6 hours worth in almost 3 days. Move, twitch or heaven forbid cough. 

But it is test day on my cures. Hoping to put another interesting wake and bake. 

Until then.


----------



## nostril (Feb 22, 2021)

Smokin' & Growin'


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Was just pondering my new cheap pencils. Need to go some place high falluting apparently. All you digital artists are reducing the demand for caveman charcoal. GRRR1! All good. I'm a redkneck. 

But here's a 10 minute thought scratched out loud after the threads of late. "Smoking Weasels". Might do it as a drawing. Just thinking.

Post people. I like ideas and figuring out how in the hell you did that. 

Peace.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Turned my social platforms off to play with the graphite. My Anime is really bad. Anorexic Malibu Barbie or steroid queens. I'm in need of a lot of muscle memory stimulation. But I laid out Odin for you @Jeffislovinlife . That's the easy part. Now comes the hours and blending. Step by step. I know you want to do this stuff. So I'll post progress for your use. Gonna be a long thread. LOL. But I'm on it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Turned my social platforms off to play with the graphite. My Anime is really bad. Anorexic Malibu Barbie or steroid queens. I'm in need of a lot of muscle memory stimulation. But I laid out Odin for you @Jeffislovinlife . That's the easy part. Now comes the hours and blending. Step by step. I know you want to do this stuff. So I'll post progress for your use. Gonna be a long thread. LOL. But I'm on it. View attachment 4835532View attachment 4835533


I'm loving it and I will be watching and who knows maybe I'll do something in ink for you I can not promises anything but we will see


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm loving it and I will be watching and who knows maybe I'll do something in ink for you I can not promises anything but we will see


Owe me nothing. Maybe shipping when mat them for you. All good. Killing time at a good time. And I forgot how enjoyable my doodling is. More than compensated. Is the rough in close to pic to you? My eyes suck and you know my posture limiting issues of late. LOL. TY.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Here I thought you were trying to inspire me ha ha ha man that is awesome just my favorite pencils


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Here I thought you were trying to inspire me ha ha ha man that is awesome just my favorite pencilsView attachment 4835544


Hide them if I ever was to come to town. I prefer not spending the day trying to honestly acquire them. And people call me arrogant. I lust for old worn graphite.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hide them if I ever was to come to town. I prefer not spending the day trying to honestly acquire them. And people call me arrogant. I lust for old worn graphite.


Ha ha ha I got it I've got my nice pencil but most of the time I end up using these


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ha ha ha I got it I've got my nice pencil but most of the time I end up using these View attachment 4835546


I hate those bastards. If you ever get into texturing and blending as I am desperately still trying to learn. You'll find you cannot customize the tip for size line needed. And they are not supported. Snap, snap, snap and CRACK as I break them in half in frustration. Pencils are an art. And dying one at that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hate those bastards. If you ever get into texturing and blending as I am desperately still trying to learn. You'll find you cannot customize the tip for size line needed. And they are not supported. Snap, snap, snap and CRACK as I break them in half in frustration. Pencils are an art. And dying one at that.


Wait is this not what you use for that ha ha ha or am I doing it wrong


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait is this not what you use for that View attachment 4835551ha ha ha or am I doing it wrong


Funny that I do have a few old contractor pencils for wide bold lines. I grew up in the woods. I can utilize most anything to get it done.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Funny that I do have a few old contractor pencils for wide bold lines. I grew up in the woods. I can utilize most anything to get it done.


Oh I get here are some pens I use for pointillismand passing you a hit


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh I get here are some pens I use for pointillismView attachment 4835553and passing you a hit


That is stiple art in my terms. My second favorite. Still didn't finish this. But one of mine. 

And thank you. Doing the follow up batch of this. Good pain relief and muscle relaxer. Normally too high. But just comfortable ATM.


----------



## nostril (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Mar 3, 2021)

Fun one we did for a forum member!


----------



## nostril (Mar 5, 2021)

The Unlikely Three


----------



## nostril (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 10, 2021)

My first dog when he was a pup. Brindle.


----------



## nostril (Mar 14, 2021)

Trying out a new style!


----------



## REDHORN (Mar 23, 2021)

Locked down and bored. Very dry in the Island....so.


----------



## Gemologist John (Apr 1, 2021)

I make jewelry. I cut the stones and build the pieces myself.


----------



## nostril (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 10, 2021)

nostril said:


> View attachment 4875731


Love it


----------



## Beehive (Apr 10, 2021)

...


----------



## nostril (Apr 19, 2021)

New one we did of a farm fresh field of green!


----------



## nostril (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## El Verdugo (May 1, 2021)

Harvest moon mask. Traditional Alaskan Inuit made out of yellow cedar.


----------



## abyss13 (May 1, 2021)

I think it would look good framed!!!
Nepalese Temple Ball



My wife’s work


Natural


----------



## El Verdugo (May 2, 2021)

Decided I needed a Gnome for my girls.... by the way this one hates fungus gnats and PM!!!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 7, 2021)

This took years of formal training, very intense.


----------



## nostril (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Obepawn (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 8, 2021)

El Verdugo said:


> Decided I needed a Gnome for my girls.... by the way this one hates fungus gnats and PM!!!View attachment 4892908View attachment 4892910View attachment 4892911View attachment 4892912View attachment 4892914


I don't gnome why someone would needs this. But now I want one.


----------



## nostril (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 15, 2021)

Just some pics


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 15, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Just some picsView attachment 4924269


I caught a " Forest Bather".


----------



## Detroitwill (Jun 15, 2021)

I feel like this is definitely art. Worked very long n hard on her. Longer than I think it would take to paint it. Lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 15, 2021)

Detroitwill said:


> I feel like this is definitely art. Worked very long n hard on her. Longer than I think it would take to paint it. LolView attachment 4924280


That's a humdinger !


----------



## Detroitwill (Jun 15, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> That's a humdinger !


Yup yup… she purrrrdy. Lol


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Grow room art!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 16, 2021)

Detroitwill said:


> Yup yup… she purrrrdy. Lol


It's a crackerjack !


----------



## abyss13 (Jun 17, 2021)

That one was a commission mariachi skeleton piece my daughter did. Customer wanted the three sides of him which was DJ, businessman, and boxer. He paid her $50!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> It's a crackerjack !





abyss13 said:


> That one was a commission mariachi skeleton piece my daughter did. Customer wanted the three sides of him which was DJ, businessman, and boxer. He paid her $50!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925271


Worked in Monterrey for decades......saw shitloads of mariachi musicicians......love your daughter's piece ! Had a blast working down there......." the most beautiful women in the world" the city boasted........they are right ! Never saw so many, knockout gorgeous women in my life.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 20, 2021)

Have an acrylic deer skull cap left over somewhere in my hoard, as soon as I get it located gonna mount this on the wall

(Mock up with paper towel for visual effect)



She was an 1130g non-typical hybrid leaning heavy on the sativa.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Have an acrylic deer skull cap left over somewhere in my hoard, as soon as I get it located gonna mount this on the wall
> 
> (Mock up with paper towel for visual effect)
> 
> ...


That's my favorite kind of mount......I was the black sheep when all the relatives and I went hunting.....I'd get gagging.......that did it.......off the list..........thank you


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2021)

Took my boat out of it's and my comfort zone...


----------



## nostril (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## motay1024 (Jul 4, 2021)

Just a beginner here


----------



## nostril (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## fishman358 (Jul 11, 2021)

Here is some stuff I make...


----------



## nostril (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Aug 16, 2021)

Green Mantis


----------



## nostril (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## GrowRock (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## GrowRock (Aug 23, 2021)

Bored sitting at home with a torn rotator cuff waiting on surgery lol so I decided to make a couple of Mascots for my crop of orange bud lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 25, 2021)

I've already showed this pic on a " pet post ".........I just really love this shot of my Basset pup Augie, with his pal Cosmo, a one-eyed , drop-off kitten I brought right in.


----------



## GrowRock (Aug 26, 2021)

Couldn’t sleep last night from shoulder pain so I did this drawing for my daughter


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 26, 2021)

GrowRock said:


> View attachment 4972984Couldn’t sleep last night from shoulder pain so I did this drawing for my daughter


Wish I could do that.....she must love it!


----------



## nostril (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Jiray4 (Sep 11, 2021)

Smokey-joe said:


> Picked up the pencils again after a good 8 years. Still got something thereView attachment 4742854


thanks for sharing this


----------



## Jiray4 (Sep 11, 2021)

El Verdugo said:


> Decided I needed a Gnome for my girls.... by the way this one hates fungus gnats and PM!!!View attachment 4892908View attachment 4892910View attachment 4892911View attachment 4892912View attachment 4892914


thats awesome tho thanks for sharing this


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 11, 2021)

Ohshit MY PEOPLE, lol. This was a full-on scribble doodle with a ballpoint pen while sitting at my desk, staring at the American Prayer album cover.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 11, 2021)

An evening of harmless pranks and humor to all.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 11, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 4984925
> Ohshit MY PEOPLE, lol. This was a full-on scribble doodle with a ballpoint pen while sitting at my desk, staring at the American Prayer album cover.


Great drawing of Morrison, Doors all time favorite........still got vinyl from about......mmmmm...about 40 some years ago. Wish I could scribble/doodle like thar!


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 11, 2021)

Jiray4 said:


> thanks for sharing this


I'd certainly say that " you have something left" .....beautiful work...


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 11, 2021)

Halloween is almost upon us.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 11, 2021)

This guy was poised to be the next Bob Marley if his life hadn't ended so soon in a car crash. Anyone know who???


----------



## nostril (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 5, 2021)

An idea i finally smeared some brainnaisse on & got done! I'm gona do nicer lettering on the next ones i make, but i really love this rough draft so I'm gona leave it alone.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 6, 2021)

Remake! I love it. Wife says it's "too busy" & likes the first one.


----------



## nostril (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 9, 2021)

A doodle I did awhile ago still quite fond of it


----------



## nostril (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 20, 2021)

I do a lot of heavy photo editing stuff.


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 20, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I do a lot of heavy photo editing stuff.
> View attachment 5013240
> View attachment 5013241View attachment 5013243View attachment 5013244


feel free to edit the photo i put up would probably look neat in deep dream


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 20, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> feel free to edit the photo i put up would probably look neat in deep dream


Will do!


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 20, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> View attachment 5006637
> A doodle I did awhile ago still quite fond of it


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 20, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 5013671


DANK


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 20, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> DANK


Thanks! It's not the normal type of picture I would use, but it was fun messing around and trying to figure out what I could do with it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Thanks! It's not the normal type of picture I would use, but it was fun messing around and trying to figure out what I could do with it.


C.G. guy. LOL. I can't if I try. Grab a pencil and Defend yourself. LOL. I still have a bit of adjusting to you puter types.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> C.G. guy. LOL. I can't if I try. Grab a pencil and Defend yourself. LOL. I still have a bit of adjusting to you puter types.


I got kicked out of art school. I can draw pretty well and do a little painting. I can play keyboard and guitar, and also make electronic music. Digital art is fun to make. I'm also pretty good with video editing software. Or at least I once was, it's been a while. I just like being creative.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I got kicked out of art school. I can draw pretty well and do a little painting. I can play keyboard and guitar, and also make electronic music. Digital art is fun to make. I'm also pretty good with video editing software. Or at least I once was, it's been a while. I just like being creative.


Just messing with you. I draw cartoons unless I spend massive hours with a pencil or pen. And someone always takes those away. It is all art. 

When do I get a touch screen with the tactile input of paper weights and grains. As well as a stylus with the inputs of the mechanical medium and grade. LMAO. 

I have a few posted in here. All on paper. A repeat for this month's theme and a shout out to @JustRolling .


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just messing with you. I draw cartoons unless I spend massive hours with a pencil or pen. And someone always takes those away. It is all art.
> 
> When do I get a touch screen with the tactile input of paper weights and grains. As well as a stylus with the inputs of the mechanical medium and grade. LMAO.
> 
> I have a few posted in here. All on paper. A repeat for this month's theme and a shout out to @JustRolling .View attachment 5014757View attachment 5014761


Very nice..shout out to JUST Rollin.￼


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 22, 2021)

My real bro is a quad .He was the most ardent outdoorsman i ever seen.He took a job surveying,he used a hachet instead of machete.He was in an accident on the way to work .He loved that job man


----------



## nostril (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Fred444 (Oct 31, 2021)

Ready yourselves... Follow my pro *Cannabis artistic Instagram page @Jacob_Ruzzehy


----------



## nostril (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Fred444 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## buckaclark (Dec 3, 2021)

Icon being, lost garden,in the middle of the night.why have you deprived mine eyes of your wonderous sight.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 3, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> Icon being, lost garden,in the middle of the night.why have you deprived mine eyes of your wonderous sight.


hiding


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 3, 2021)

your look ,,,,,,,,and smell and of the lives you take without reply,good advertising not man failure.


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 3, 2021)

allow me to correct this thread


----------



## buckaclark (Dec 3, 2021)

honey i cant create an alternitave t uncle nasty


----------



## nostril (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## nostril (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## potpimp (Jan 15, 2022)

nostril said:


> Thanks! Here's a 420 piece Toro & Hare Design made, little late, but still dank >.>View attachment 4569349


Beautiful work my friend - from one graphic designer to another. Love the "dollar bill" motif.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 15, 2022)

I would post pix of my art but they're all over the net and a reverse image program like "Tin Eye" would send a nosy person right to my true identity. The internet is forever.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 15, 2022)

nostril said:


> View attachment 5046386


That's some nice work!


----------



## nostril (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## potpimp (Feb 18, 2022)

nostril said:


> View attachment 5086559


I would LOVE it if you did a WIP with some of these amazing pieces! Doesn't have to be very detailed because I know there are a thousand steps in each one.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 20, 2022)

Mrs. Stoned Gardener just completed a lengthy project ; a hand quilted wool applique on flannel. Wool is so expensive, we hit Salvation Army......tons of wool clothes/jackets to cut up for projects , very,very cheap. A great project for this wild winter.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 20, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> An evening of harmless pranks and humor to all.
> 
> View attachment 4984926


Is he the famous gigolo rat, " Ramrod " , from Podunk Lake in Barry County? Sure looks like him !


----------



## nostril (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## outside Dixie (Mar 5, 2022)

Here's What i do in my spare time..


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 6, 2022)

nostril said:


> View attachment 5096646


I wish I lived there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 6, 2022)

The winter weather sucked for sculpting snow.....warm,rain,sub-zero, snow, ice, rinse, repeat. Not very happy with these but the young hounds ( great assistants) and I had great times...a cocktail , smoke, music, marrow bones.....priceless! I I bid him adiu today...66deg.


MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5097283


I remember them 6d c


outside Dixie said:


> Here's What i do in my spare time..


That's one Hell of a bumper hitch, .........................clowning......that woud make a very cool table !


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 6, 2022)

Seems kinda pricy .


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> The winter weather sucked for sculpting snow.....warm,rain,sub-zero, snow, ice, rinse, repeat. Not very happy with these but the young hounds ( great assistants) and I had great times...a cocktail , smoke, music, marrow bones.....priceless! I I bid him adiu today...66deg.
> 
> I remember them 6d c
> 
> ...


Hey Michi-can, I have no idea where that f'd up reply of my came above " I remember them 6 DC? Wtf....my reply to you was about your beautiful retro bud-ball machine......" seems kinda pricey"..............................................love it, very original....it's a vision to be hold. I covet your cool ass dispenser......a ball at parties, I'd think.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 7, 2022)

I heard it was Mick Box's birthday coming up so I reached out to his agent / webmaster to see if he could help with sending me some "collateral" (photos). He really came through for me in several ways. I got VIP tix w/backstage pass, meet n greet, etc. Mick even personally sent me a signed photo and 5 of his personalized guitar picks. Long story short, they missed the gig because they got held up by Customs. So I didn't get to give it to him. After doing the painting and figuring out how to get it there safely, I decided to make it like a birthday card and make a cover for it. Since of of their albums was "Magicians Birthday", it was very fitting, and 'evy, very 'evy, to personalize it for him. I still have them. Mick was the guitarist for the great, heavy metal band, Uriah Heep, my favorite of the 70's. Saw them in concert twice and was less than a foot from him in the second one.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 7, 2022)

potpimp said:


> I heard it was Mick Box's birthday coming up so I reached out to his agent / webmaster to see if he could help with sending me some "collateral" (photos). He really came through for me in several ways. I got VIP tix w/backstage pass, meet n greet, etc. Mick even personally sent me a signed photo and 5 of his personalized guitar picks. Long story short, they missed the gig because they got held up by Customs. So I didn't get to give it to him. After doing the painting and figuring out how to get it there safely, I decided to make it like a birthday card and make a cover for it. Since of of their albums was "Magicians Birthday", it was very fitting, and 'evy, very 'evy, to personalize it for him. I still have them. Mick was the guitarist for the great, heavy metal band, Uriah Heep, my favorite of the 70's. Saw them in concert twice and was less than a foot from him in the second one.View attachment 5097616
> 
> View attachment 5097613


That first image was taken from " Uriah Heep's "1972 album cover " The Magician's Birthday " . As I recall, the album sucked out loud.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That first image was taken from " Uriah Heep's "1972 album cover " The Magician's Birthday " . As I recall, the album sucked out loud.


I thought so too. By that time I had stopped listening to them. I think "Look at Yourself" was the last album I bought of theirs. Salisbury was fucking epic!! Nothing better than getting ripped, putting on the headphones of that and kicking back for 20 minutes of pure ear candy.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 7, 2022)

potpimp said:


> I thought so too. By that time I had stopped listening to them. I think "Look at Yourself" was the last album I bought of theirs. Salisbury was fucking epic!! Nothing better than getting ripped, putting on the headphones of that and kicking back for 20 minutes of pure ear candy.


Remember the " bins" of albums ? They were usually discounted I think because they sucked. I found Magician's Birthday in bin and to no surprise, I hated it. Once in a blue-moon you found a gem. I was always combing through those bins ( had to be thrifty in college.....my budget was 20$ a week in 71 ).


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 11, 2022)

Mrs. Stoned Gardener getting her mummies ready to scare and give the young kids some excitement as they pass by in boats and see them in woods a lake's edge.


----------



## raggyb (Mar 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Mrs. Stoned Gardener getting her mummies ready to scare and give the young kids some excitement as they pass by in boats and see them in woods a lake's edge.


I want my mummie


----------



## nostril (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## potpimp (Mar 15, 2022)

nostril said:


> View attachment 5102160


Dang, couldn't you have used a Les Paul instead of a banjo? JK!


----------



## nostril (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5114919View attachment 5114920


Now that's some awesome work ....fantastical.....mesmerizing .....wonderfully bizarre.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5114919View attachment 5114920


verry trippy man, love it. good to see others getting good visuals from there halucinogenics


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

i can copy art work, never tried much of my own, but i cut and polish gem stones and gemstone coconuts for a living, so im surounded by natural art all the time. ill take some pix of my geodes tomorow all i got is this from king crimson album. i drew onenight whilst i was rolling nepalese temple ball and doing a line of speed. as you can see, i didnt know much about the hardness of pencils at the time, shame as i think its brilliant likeness


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Now that's some awesome work ....fantastical.....mesmerizing .....wonderfully bizarre.


‘Sativa and procreate


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 7, 2022)

Size 14s

The foam tag makes it easier to watch and holds the fly nicely in the surface film like a trapped natural.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Size 14s
> View attachment 5115025
> The foam tag makes it easier to watch and holds the fly nicely in the surface film like a trapped natural.


" Super Fly (s)" ........foam is a great touch. Its a blast getting ripped and tying those things . I liked making whimsical, crazy looking flies too. It has been a while. You revived my interest.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> " Super Fly (s)" ........foam is a great touch. Its a blast getting ripped and tying those things . I liked making whimsical, crazy looking flies too. It has been a while. You revived my interest.


Ive got a nymph a made using a shuttle weave, it's two colours of floss woven so the back is olive yellow and the underside a creamy yellow colour, I'm particularly pleased of that one. 

For real looking I'm pleased with the stone flies. 

I use to challenge myself to make real life imitations lol.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Ive got a nymph a made using a shuttle weave, it's two colours of floss woven so the back is olive yellow and the underside a creamy yellow colour, I'm particularly pleased of that one.
> View attachment 5115030
> For real looking I'm pleased with the stone flies.
> View attachment 5115029
> I use to challenge myself to make real life imitations lol.


Beauties....the bottom pic reminds me of a guy who used the flexy part of a flexy straw for an insects segmented body , looked very life-like. There's a real art to tying well.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 9, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Ive got a nymph a made using a shuttle weave, it's two colours of floss woven so the back is olive yellow and the underside a creamy yellow colour, I'm particularly pleased of that one.
> View attachment 5115030
> For real looking I'm pleased with the stone flies.
> View attachment 5115029
> I use to challenge myself to make real life imitations lol.


Aw this is cool man, I’m partial to fishing our waters too, not so much fly fishing though, I have fished for browns and grayling with a spinning rod with both bait and lures. In the winter you can usually find me balls deep in chocolate coloured sea water, freelining peeler crab and huge parcels of mussel in and out of gulleys for cod! Do you fish rivers and streams or lakes? Or both?


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 9, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Aw this is cool man, I’m partial to fishing our waters too, not so much fly fishing though, I have fished for browns and grayling with a spinning rod with both bait and lures. In the winter you can usually find me balls deep in chocolate coloured sea water, freelining peeler crab and huge parcels of mussel in and out of gulleys for cod! Do you fish rivers and streams or lakes? Or both?


I fish both lochs and rivers for brown trout, rainbow trout, sea trout and salmon, I also use bait and spinner, the rod I use depends on the water conditions, I enjoy all the methods in the right conditions.

Sea trout fishing through the night in particular is awesome.

There's a fishing thread you can check out.




__





The fishing thread ( not about fish fertilizer)


I searched and surprisingly enough there are no dedicated fishing threads. I double checked. @curious2garden :lol: Edit:my search ability lacks apparently So I figured I'd start one. Striper, largemouth, catfish, a flounder by mistake and a jelly fish on a popper. The little dingy Big man...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I fish both lochs and rivers for brown trout, rainbow trout, sea trout and salmon, I also use bait and spinner, the rod I use depends on the water conditions, I enjoy all the methods in the right conditions.
> 
> Sea trout fishing through the night in particular is awesome.
> View attachment 5115859
> ...


Flies and photo's. Man I loved living that life. 



Now I'm admiring how this pathetic art got in my pocket and stole a dollar from me. I'll take the loss and mount it for posterity and appreciation.


----------



## Star Dog (Apr 18, 2022)

The sun was just rising after a night sea trout fishing 

The River Spey...


----------



## nostril (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 20, 2022)

I do like “ Dark Art “ at times - ( procreate and lots of weed )


----------



## Green_Alchemist (May 20, 2022)

Love the dark arts. This is a piece I did for a small competition. Mostly doodles, gotta get into painting again


----------



## nostril (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 7, 2022)

Nice work folks!!


----------



## Cyberblack (Aug 17, 2022)

Jesus, that looks really amazing. I love art that is connected with some everyday things. It gives you a whole new perspective. Also I love to bring art into everyday life with my hands, especially in my work: making visually beautiful charts and tables, explained video, stylized videos... Yes, I introduce a lot of creativity into my life.


----------



## bursto (Aug 17, 2022)

nostril said:


> View attachment 5176668


my daughter wants to start doing some art online she wants me to get her some sort of graphic tablet, i dont know shit i'm not good at tech stuff any ideas what i should get her to start with and whats a good programme to use?


----------



## nostril (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## abyss13 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Sep 17, 2022)

Greener Grass


----------



## nostril (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## nostril (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 3, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5136359
> 
> I do like “ Dark Art “ at times - ( procreate and lots of weed )


That’s cool man.


----------



## nostril (Nov 14, 2022)

Worked on some 3D effects for the first time!


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 14, 2022)

The first 2 are from 2004-2007? The last one I did in 2011 and it was a 5 x 5 canvas... got thrown out, im still pissed..


----------



## nostril (Nov 21, 2022)




----------

